# Husband with Passive attitude: Aggressive



## jabens (Oct 22, 2010)

Do men feel more aggressive in bed when they are angry or when there are problems in the marriage they have to establish some kind of male dominance by being aggressive in bed? I cant complain but there are non sex issues that get under my skin. Like dealing with kids. Give me some advice here. :scratchhead:


----------

